

State of MongoDB March, 2010 - dmytton
http://blog.mongodb.org/post/434865639/state-of-mongodb-march-2010

======
ghotli
Thanks for this. We use MongoDB to solve quite a few problems here at work.
It's refreshing to hear that better replication and sharding are on the way.

------
weeksie
Just echoing the praise here. I've been using it on my current project (which
is my first serious foray into the NoSQL landscape) and I am quite happy with
the results.

------
dryicerx
MongoDB is quite amazing, give it a spin if you haven't already.

